# li'l fa?



## troubadours (Aug 14, 2007)

i work at the avenue, and (no lie!) every day this woman comes in to visit the manager and brings her son with her. the boys about 3 or 4. today he ran up to me, slapped me on the ass, and i turned around and he started poking my belly. i was like "what are you doing??" and he's like "...touching!" and he was getting all shy, hiding behind a rack of clothes and such. i'm pretty convinced this kid's gonna grow up to be a full blown FA.

(sorry if this is dumb/wrong forum, i just thought it was cute! does anyone else have similiar stories to share?)


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 14, 2007)

hahaha, that's so cute.... I think almost all little kids are FAs to some degree... society just beats it out of them!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 14, 2007)

But...doesn't Dan do that now, even 20 years later?


----------



## troubadours (Aug 14, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> But...doesn't Dan do that now, even 20 years later?



:blush: everyone gets their start somewhere!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 14, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i work at the avenue, and (no lie!) every day this woman comes in to visit the manager and brings her son with her. the boys about 3 or 4. today he ran up to me, slapped me on the ass, and i turned around and he started poking my belly. i was like "what are you doing??" and he's like "...touching!" and he was getting all shy, hiding behind a rack of clothes and such. i'm pretty convinced this kid's gonna grow up to be a full blown FA.
> 
> (sorry if this is dumb/wrong forum, i just thought it was cute! does anyone else have similiar stories to share?)



Thats cute! Kinda reminds me of the boys at camp. They are 14-18 but some of them always seemed to want to go swimming with them. Young curious FA's. So cute.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 14, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i work at the avenue, and (no lie!) every day this woman comes in to visit the manager and brings her son with her. the boys about 3 or 4. today he ran up to me, slapped me on the ass, and i turned around and he started poking my belly. i was like "what are you doing??" and he's like "...touching!" and he was getting all shy, hiding behind a rack of clothes and such. i'm pretty convinced this kid's gonna grow up to be a full blown FA.
> 
> (sorry if this is dumb/wrong forum, i just thought it was cute! does anyone else have similiar stories to share?)



It must be in the boy's blood.

FA for sure. Its how I started.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 14, 2007)

AM, I can't believe you didn't tell the "biiiiiiiiiiiiiig bum. biiiiiiiiiiiiig bum" story.

Troub, I love it. What a great story. Could be an FA in the early stages fer shur. My favorite kid size reaction was from a little girl in a kindergarten class I used to volunteer in. She used to always run over to me and wrap her arms around me everytime I came into the classroom. One day while doing this she says, "Are you are giant? You must be a giant! You're the biggest mommy ever!" LOL Her pure amazement was just so sweet.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 14, 2007)

Cute!!! I am a Preschool teacher. One little boy was upset one day and asked me if he could rest his head on my "Pillow" ( Boob). 
Susannah


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 14, 2007)

How cute, trubadours! Kids are so straight forward and uncomplicated - - - I wish more adults were, too. This little kid sounds like a "FA-at-start" to me. I hope society won't succeed in "beating it out of him"!

/ CuslonGodibb



troubadours said:


> i work at the avenue, and (no lie!) every day this woman comes in to visit the manager and brings her son with her. the boys about 3 or 4. today he ran up to me, slapped me on the ass, and i turned around and he started poking my belly. i was like "what are you doing??" and he's like "...touching!" and he was getting all shy, hiding behind a rack of clothes and such. i'm pretty convinced this kid's gonna grow up to be a full blown FA.
> 
> (sorry if this is dumb/wrong forum, i just thought it was cute! does anyone else have similiar stories to share?)


----------



## troubadours (Aug 14, 2007)

omg thanks for sharing, i love these stories


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 14, 2007)

Great story, of a FA in the making. I just hope nobody tries to take it out of him!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 14, 2007)

That boys enthusiasm doesn't surprise me. I've heard numerous stories about little boys being attracted (or appearing to be attracted) to large women.

I remember as a kid that I was specifically attracted to fat women. I was about 8 years old when I remember being fascinated by a big woman sitting at a bar stool in my grandpa's bar in Alaska. It's probably a disposition that some boys are born with.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Danyull (Aug 14, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> But...doesn't Dan do that now, even 20 years later?



As a Dan, I'll vouch for him.

It's a high chance he does.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 14, 2007)

Danyull said:


> As a Dan, I'll vouch for him.
> 
> It's a high chance he does.



he is right now


----------



## supersoup (Aug 14, 2007)

my godbabies call me soft, haha, i love it. my little brandon always wants to lay on me when it's time for his nap, that's the only way he falls asleep! they are very fat positive, and i take total credit for it.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my godbabies call me soft, haha, i love it. my little brandon always wants to lay on me when it's time for his nap, that's the only way he falls asleep! they are very fat positive, and i take total credit for it.



I remember now since you said that, my cousins from my mom side were somewhat chubby and plump, and when I was a youngster I always loved falling asleep on their tummies and sitting on their soft legs. I mean I not one for the family affairs but I think it helped make me into an FA that I am today. Quite interesting. I was attracted to anything soft or jello or squishy like when i was a kid. Still am too to this day 

-UB


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my godbabies call me soft, haha, i love it. my little brandon always wants to lay on me when it's time for his nap, that's the only way he falls asleep! they are very fat positive, and i take total credit for it.


We'll remember your credentials come time for the




BBW/FA Contribution Awards.


----------



## volatile (Aug 14, 2007)

My two 4 year old twin niece's love my fat. Last thanksgiving after dinner I fell asleep in the recliner and I woke up with both of them asleep on my stomach & chest as well my aunt's cat laying on the top of the chair half on my shoulder and half on the chair. I know I have a pcture of it somewhere, i'll have to try and find it.

They say I'm "fluffy". I agree. lol


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 15, 2007)

troubadours said:


> he is right now



this is a lie


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 15, 2007)

Ah yes, they start out young.

And the question for me is, do you think he actually knew what he was doing? I remember I started out young, I didn't really KNOW I was an FA, but I looked at bellies and stuff all the time, sometimes even touched a few myself! I guess he may be a young-un, who actually may be a future FA

Nice little story, Troub


----------



## troubadours (Aug 15, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> this is a lie









you spoil everything!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Cute!!! I am a Preschool teacher. One little boy was upset one day and asked me if he could rest his head on my "Pillow" ( Boob).
> Susannah



I have got nice big soft pillows also! Hee Shosh


----------



## Bagalute (Aug 15, 2007)

Cute stories everyone 

But am I the only one who thinks at the same time somebody should have told the little guy that it's not okay to touch a stranger's bum? I mean a couple more years and he could get his ass in jail for that 
I remember being fascinated by fat people as soon as I could articulate my thoughts but I haven't heard any stories about me touching some fat stranger...well except the one time when I was very drunk - but that's another story lol (just kidding)


----------



## Caine (Aug 17, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I have got nice big soft pillows also! Hee Shosh



Naw, pillows do not grow on BBWs, they are made from feathers and stuffed into cloth, sides, sounds like me at that age, but I was more likely to run into a big woman than to go up and do that.
First time it was this really large black lady at this mueseum, and I was amazed at her sized and her boobs, lol, yeah, I thought her boobs madea great place to hold a book to read.


----------



## bill36 (Aug 21, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i work at the avenue, and (no lie!) every day this woman comes in to visit the manager and brings her son with her. the boys about 3 or 4. today he ran up to me, slapped me on the ass, and i turned around and he started poking my belly. i was like "what are you doing??" and he's like "...touching!" and he was getting all shy, hiding behind a rack of clothes and such. i'm pretty convinced this kid's gonna grow up to be a full blown FA.
> 
> (sorry if this is dumb/wrong forum, i just thought it was cute! does anyone else have similiar stories to share?)


lucky little boy your rite though,i remember being 5,6yrs.old and being drawn towards bigger women (teachers and so on) for comfort.


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 24, 2007)

We FAs start young I suppose. I have always been attracted to big women. I had this one babysitter when I was about 4 or 5 who must have been hit by the Freshman 50, and I remember that I would always just stare at her huge belly and thighs. Kind of makes me wish I was 4 again so I could stare at BBWs without being treated like a weirdo.

FA fa life yo! Peace!

-Ty


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 24, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> Cute stories everyone
> 
> But am I the only one who thinks at the same time somebody should have told the little guy that it's not okay to touch a stranger's bum? I mean a couple more years and he could get his ass in jail for that
> I remember being fascinated by fat people as soon as I could articulate my thoughts but I haven't heard any stories about me touching some fat stranger...well except the one time when I was very drunk - but that's another story lol (just kidding)


I was thinking the same thing. He may be an "FA-in-training", but he could end up in trouble later on if he doesn't ask before he touches....


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 24, 2007)

Cute stories everybody - thanks for sharing


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 24, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I was thinking the same thing. He may be an "FA-in-training", but he could end up in trouble later on if he doesn't ask before he touches....



Yeah, we could tell him now, but he's got a few more years before that's serious. For now, let him dream. 

-Ty


----------



## J34 (Aug 30, 2007)

I was the same way when I was small. I always found larger women attractive, and I always looked at bigger women. I still remember my 4th grade teacher, she was a BBW and she was soo nice to me. Last I heard she went on Jenny Craig and lost the weight.


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 2, 2007)

from my experience, children are naturally attracted to and curious about fat... as for slapping the butt... i think he's copying dad on that one- but poking and touching--- very normal for kids


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 3, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i work at the avenue, and (no lie!) every day this woman comes in to visit the manager and brings her son with her. the boys about 3 or 4. today he ran up to me, slapped me on the ass, and i turned around and he started poking my belly. i was like "what are you doing??" and he's like "...touching!" and he was getting all shy, hiding behind a rack of clothes and such. i'm pretty convinced this kid's gonna grow up to be a full blown FA.
> 
> (sorry if this is dumb/wrong forum, i just thought it was cute! does anyone else have similiar stories to share?)




This is so cute. I used to work at Avenue a few years back and there was a couple little boys that would come in with their moms every now and then...one of them would do the same thing, poke, hug, jiggle...it was so cute. He'd run up and hug my thigh and not let go. The other kid wasn't physical in his admiration, but he'd come up me all shy-like and tell me he thought I was "super pretty". AWW YAY KIDS!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 14, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> AM, I can't believe you didn't tell the "biiiiiiiiiiiiiig bum. biiiiiiiiiiiiig bum" story.
> 
> Troub, I love it. What a great story. Could be an FA in the early stages fer shur. My favorite kid size reaction was from a little girl in a kindergarten class I used to volunteer in. She used to always run over to me and wrap her arms around me everytime I came into the classroom. One day while doing this she says, "Are you are giant? You must be a giant! You're the biggest mommy ever!" LOL Her pure amazement was just so sweet.



this was such a wonderful story!! Toooo sweet!


----------



## maxi (Oct 2, 2007)

Acually, my own little boy, who is just over two loves touching his mother's tummy. He has also spanked a few unsuspecting bottoms - and he has the coyest look whilst doing it. hmmm, does he take after his old man?


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2007)

This one really "happened" inside my mind when I was 12.

The Visitor

This is my memory of a daydream or vision that I had in my aunt Hanalora's 
living room in Rohrhoff Germany a few days before Valentine's Day 1968. I was 
12 years old. It was becoming dark as the sun's light was fading at the end of the 
day. My sisters Andria and Rhonda, and I had just completed a long day of play in 
my aunt's fenced-in garden with the usual water fights, chasing the chickens, and 
whatever other mischief we could get into. I had gone to sit by myself and enjoy
some quiet time in the living room.
Suddenly I was mentally "transported" to a beach that had many large rocks
and appeared to be somewhere on the northeastern coast. In the distance, beyond 
the rocks, I saw a large woman in a red one-piece bathing suit. Her size and her 
unusually well-porportioned figure held my attention as she started to walk toward
me. She moved with poise and elegance. She stopped a few feet in front of me. 
She looked to be well over 350 pounds and about 40 years old. The lines in her 
face only gently hinted of her age, she was a large lady who was absolutely 
beautiful. The lady was very aware that I had looked her over, up and down, 
several times when she said "It's OK, you can look". I was very embarrassed 
stumbling over my words. All I could do was stammer the words "You're sooo 
heavy". She said "I'm 400 pounds". I interjected "but so beautiful" and she 
finished by saying "and I'm your wife". I didn't understand. The beautiful lady told 
me "I could only come back and see you for a minute but you'll meet me in the 
future and you'll remember you saw me today". She walked back the way she 
came from and faded out of sight. I didn't remember this event until shortly before
Christmas in 1997 or 1998. As I reflect back on this dream or vision, I wonder if 
the lady really exists. I also remember the serenity in her smile and the love that 
shone in her dark brown eyes.



All I can add is "GOD, please don't let me die without her!!!"


----------



## GoddessNoir (Oct 2, 2007)

Today, one of the girls in my program traced my stretch marks on my shoulder (I was wearing a sleeveless black shift dress) and said they were pretty. I thought that was funny/cute.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 4, 2007)

I was always drawn to squishy things when I was little (then again, there's a lot that fascinates when you're little). The sexual part kind of snuck up on me when I was of age.

Did I mention I had a girlfriend when I was six? She dumped me and for weeks afterward and I kept plaintively telling everyone that "she broke my heart." Then again, she was a thin girl, so I guess this doesn't really support our speculations, does it?


----------

